# Question about Oberon cover..



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi all!

I just rec'd my Kindle for Christmas and I'm in love....
My question is I have a silicone cover for it now
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Silicone-Sleeve-Anti-Scratch-Protector/dp/B0024I8KZ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1262098667&sr=8-1-spell

My question is: will the Kindle w/the silicone cover fit inside the Oberon cover? Then will all of it fit
in a Borsa Bella travel bag?

Thanks!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I love that I'm not the only newbie getting sucked into the world of Kindle and it's accessories!   While we're on the Oberon subject, I have a question too: corners or velcro??


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I know the Oberons do fit into the BB bag, not sure about the skin. You may want to head over to the Accessory board and ask there...


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi all!

I just rec'd my Kindle for Christmas and I'm in love....
My question is I have a silicone cover for it now
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Silicone-Sleeve-Anti-Scratch-Protector/dp/B0024I8KZ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1262098667&sr=8-1-spell

My question is: will the Kindle w/the silicone cover fit inside the Oberon cover? Then will all of it fit
in a Borsa Bella travel bag?

Thanks


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I know the Oberons do fit into the BB bag, not sure about the skin. You may want to head over to the Accessory board and ask there...


Thanks! Just posted over on the Accessory board!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I've owned the silicone cover you posted the link to, and didn't like it much. The buttons responded slowly through the silicone and dirt and dust clung to it. But, it wouldn't fit in the Oberon cover with corners even if I did like it   . I guess you could use it with the Velcro, but I prefer skins. They protect just as well and are "prettier" IMO   , I use decal girl ones. I've never used BB bags, so no answer for you there.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

The silicone cover will not fit inside the Oberon- a different model than that one didn't anyway. As for Velcro VS Corners.....I say Corners. Velcro doesn't seem secure enough to me- we all know how over time a velcro connection loosens- whether it gets jostled etc. The corners system is very tight fitting and secure.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mandy said:


> I love that I'm not the only newbie getting sucked into the world of Kindle and it's accessories!  While we're on the Oberon subject, I have a question too: corners or velcro??


It is a personal preference. I prefer corners. My daughter prefers velcro. Both are beautiful.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I prefer corners although I've never had one with the velco but I think it has a tendency to get everything and anything attached to it.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I've owned Oberon corners and Velcro. I like both. Both hold it securely. I haven't had a problem with other things attaching to the Velcro, but then again the Kindle is always attached to it,  so lack of opportunity I guess.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Um, corners or velcro... then there's a third option  I opted for corners on my DX because I don't really like the idea of velcro and am still of the mind that anything velcro is permanent. Thankfully this doesn't seem to be the case with Oberon velcro as you can remove it easily or so I've heard. But yeah... I did mention a third option and it's the one I went for with my K2.

Amazon Clip Cover used in conjunction with a 6x9 Oberon Journal cover works wonderfully. You get the floating look of velcro without the velcro. I also really prefer the leather cord to the bungee on my DX but your mileage may vary. It folds back just as easily and there are (or were when I bought it) many more color and pattern combinations available for the journal than the K2 cover. They're even a few dollars cheaper, though you do have to buy the $30 Amazon cover. I'll link some pictures of mine in the clip/journal set up. Just realize it will be a bit heavier and maybe even a little bulkier than just a K2 Oberon.

https://ancientmuse.sslpowered.com/kinderon1.jpg
https://ancientmuse.sslpowered.com/kinderon2.jpg
https://ancientmuse.sslpowered.com/kinderon3.jpg
https://ancientmuse.sslpowered.com/kinderon4.jpg


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

FYI, I just merged the two threads into this one. - Harvey


----------



## sheista (Dec 27, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Um, corners or velcro... then there's a third option  I opted for corners on my DX because I don't really like the idea of velcro and am still of the mind that anything velcro is permanent. Thankfully this doesn't seem to be the case with Oberon velcro as you can remove it easily or so I've heard. But yeah... I did mention a third option and it's the one I went for with my K2.
> 
> Amazon Clip Cover used in conjunction with a 6x9 Oberon Journal cover works wonderfully. You get the floating look of velcro without the velcro. I also really prefer the leather cord to the bungee on my DX but your mileage may vary. It folds back just as easily and there are (or were when I bought it) many more color and pattern combinations available for the journal than the K2 cover. They're even a few dollars cheaper, though you do have to buy the $30 Amazon cover. I'll link some pictures of mine in the clip/journal set up. Just realize it will be a bit heavier and maybe even a little bulkier than just a K2 Oberon.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I love this idea!


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

I like the velcro, mainly because I like the clean look of it; I actually think the corners are rather unattractive.

I do have a skin on my kindle, so that there is no velcro attached to the kindle itself.  When I want to change the skin, I just remove the skin and velcro in one "peel."  It's super cheap to buy a roll of 3/4" wide velcro, so once I have a new skin attached I just apply new velcro; works like a charm.

My kindle is VERY secure with the velcro ... in fact, when I want to remove it from the cover to read using just the device, it takes a bit of work to detach it; there is no way it would ever just fall out of the cover if properly attached with the velcro.  I've never had any trouble with anything getting caught in or attached to the velcro.

But, I know a lot of people like the corners ... it's really a matter of personal preference.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I would order the corners, as those Oberon covers are more popular if you decide to sell it later.  Just a thought.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

i prefer corners vs velcro


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

for a K2, corners and they dont offer the DX in velcro at Oberon.. also the silicone does NOT fit within an oberon case..


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Um, corners or velcro... then there's a third option  Amazon Clip Cover used in conjunction with a 6x9 Oberon Journal cover works wonderfully. You get the floating look of velcro without the velcro. I also really prefer the leather cord to the bungee on my DX but your mileage may vary. It folds back just as easily and there are (or were when I bought it) many more color and pattern combinations available for the journal than the K2 cover. They're even a few dollars cheaper, though you do have to buy the $30 Amazon cover. I'll link some pictures of mine in the clip/journal set up. Just realize it will be a bit heavier and maybe even a little bulkier than just a K2 Oberon.


This is the option I currently use - the Amazon cover inside the Oberon Large Red River Garden Journal cover. I love the hinge system and I figured if it was a few $$ cheaper my hubby would jump on it (he did). I also like that there are so many more options n design & color to choose from AND I prefer the pewter closure to the bungy cord. All just personal preference.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Not to mention you get a free journal with and it's still usable if you ever stop using that Kindle for a DX or something.  Yay for multitaskers!  I'm still not sure if the same option will work for the DX.  I asked them and they said they'd check it out but I didn't hear back.  That and the cost involved just had me go with the strap cover for my DX and yeah... I really do prefer the leather cord to the bungee.  If there was a way to convert my DX one to be the same I would but it doesn't look like it'd work.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Scheherazade,

I love what you have done with the 6x9 journal cover!  It means that I could use it as a journal cover OR my K2 cover (I bought the Amazon cover when I bought the Kindle but have never used it since I soon got an M-edge Prodigy).  I have loved so many of the Oberon designs, have ordered the Tree of Life K2 cover in saddle and keep going back to their site.  I now have ordered card cases for myself and a friend and a 5x7 journal cover (with journals) in seaside (also saddle).  I think I now want the 6x9 journal in "Three Graces" design.  Maybe I should wait until I actually receive some of the first ordered before I order more....but I cannot help myself!!!!!  Just helpin' the economy!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Not to mention you get a free journal with and it's still usable if you ever stop using that Kindle for a DX or something. Yay for multitaskers! ... I really do prefer the leather cord to the bungee.


I did the same and then covered the free hardbound journal with my TrendyDigital cover/cover (remember those?).

And speaking of TD, have you seen their new Kindle Travel bags?








http://trendydigital.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_8&products_id=15


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

You may have solved my dilemma 

I love my Oberon journal and wanted to get the same in the Kindle cover, ok just went and got my journal, haven't seen it for a while, it's not that different OOPPSS.

Anyway, question for you, I've heard that people have had trouble with the normal Amazon black covers and that they are causing problems where the hinges go in when you fold the cover back, warping the kindle at the hinges and other things as well, have you had any problems with this?



Scheherazade said:


> Um, corners or velcro... then there's a third option  I opted for corners on my DX because I don't really like the idea of velcro and am still of the mind that anything velcro is permanent. Thankfully this doesn't seem to be the case with Oberon velcro as you can remove it easily or so I've heard. But yeah... I did mention a third option and it's the one I went for with my K2.
> 
> Amazon Clip Cover used in conjunction with a 6x9 Oberon Journal cover works wonderfully. You get the floating look of velcro without the velcro. I also really prefer the leather cord to the bungee on my DX but your mileage may vary. It folds back just as easily and there are (or were when I bought it) many more color and pattern combinations available for the journal than the K2 cover. They're even a few dollars cheaper, though you do have to buy the $30 Amazon cover. I'll link some pictures of mine in the clip/journal set up. Just realize it will be a bit heavier and maybe even a little bulkier than just a K2 Oberon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I've never had any problems with the hinges.  People have cracked them with the hinges, but that was carelessness more than anything on their part.  But to be fair, the Amazon Cover itself is very difficult to tell which side you are opening up.  If you whip the back of it open, it does pull on your Kindle and put stress on the hinges.  With just a little care this isn't an issue at all... and with the Oberon Journal it's never an issue.  You will never have a problem knowing which side is the front once the journal cover is on it.  

A couple caveats... you may need to fold your journal cover back and forth and try to "crease" it in order to work the leather so it's soft enough to fold back like mine does.  I got mine to do that in a night though, so it's isn't hard.  You do also sometimes need to push the Kindle cover into the pockets when you open it, but once it's open it doesn't slip at all (and doesn't slip a bit when it's closed either).  In fact, the act of unwrapping the leather cord, tucking it, folding the cover back and then sitting it firmly into the pockets became second nature and is something I do in one smooth motion.  Hope that helps!

And yes, eldereno, wait until your other stuff comes first!    I have to admit to being the same way, but it's more fun getting it later when you're craving something than getting a bunch of stuff at once.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Getting back to the silicone fitting into an Oberon (not!), you don't need any other protection when your kindle is in the Oberon cover.  It wouldn't look right even if it did fit.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I had meant to mention that too.  You wouldn't need the silicone with the Oberon, but if you're worried about scratches then you can get something from decalgirl


----------

